# Night Sky (Prime)



## REBerg (May 22, 2022)

I watched the first of the 8 first-season episodes, and I was impressed.
It's a little slow-paced, going in, but extremely character-driven, with Sissy Spacek and J.K. Simmons leading the cast.


----------



## svalbard (May 22, 2022)

I enjoyed first episode. Agree on the pace, however the leads are wonderful actors, so I sort of didn't mind.


----------



## REBerg (May 23, 2022)

Spoiler



I was happy to see the second episode expand beyond an elderly couple circling the drain and dealing with an obnoxious neighbor.
I'm assuming that the chapel cellar in Argentina is somehow connected to the Yorks' star gazing chamber. I have no explanation for Jude.
If he is a native of the environmentally hostile alien planet on the other side of the Yorks' chamber doorway, how does he know English? Who's tracking him? The threatening dude who showed up in Argentina?


----------



## REBerg (May 27, 2022)

Good series, although far too short.
Eight episodes raised more questions than provided answers. I hope Amazon plans to extend the show.


----------



## TomMazanec (Jun 22, 2022)

Just saw Episode 3.
If it is not a spoiler, how did they find out Byron forged Franklin's signature?


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jun 23, 2022)

TomMazanec said:


> how did they find out Byron forged Franklin's signature?


I stopped watching after episode 4 and don't know if it was 'explained' later. I assumed it was because at the town-hall of a small town where everyone would know long-time citizen Franklin - and recognize his signature - would also know the likelihood of him supporting an newcomer like Byron. Not.


----------



## Parson (Jun 25, 2022)

I enjoyed the first season a lot. It was very different than almost all S.F. on T.V. but more than that it was very different from almost everything else on T.V. I enjoyed the pace, but my feeling is that season two is going to be much more frenetic, much more violent, and a lot less enjoyable.


----------



## Mark_Harbinger (Jun 29, 2022)

Elckerlyc said:


> I stopped watching after episode 4 and don't know if it was 'explained' later. I assumed it was because at the town-hall of a small town where everyone would know long-time citizen Franklin - and recognize his signature - would also know the likelihood of him supporting an newcomer like Byron. Not.


I also stopped after #104.

It was too slow a burn. For me, keeping the characters in the dark is suspense, but keeping the audience in the dark is lazy story-telling. Four hours of ominous background music over miscellany.

I really wanted to like it (enjoyed the acting/characters). That's why I hung in as long as I did. Oh well.


----------



## TomMazanec (Jul 4, 2022)

Just saw Episode 6.
It is a good thing Franklin remembered the barf pail on the "trip" that actually worked, since he forgot it on the failed one!


----------

